# vw/audi/seat meet east anglia



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

*vw/audi/seat meet east anglia, bury st eds 5th june 08*

ANOTHER BBQ NITE AT *NORTHGATE VOLKSWAGEN* BURY ST EDMUNDS *IP32 6NL*. THURSDAY 5th june 2008 6.00PM ON

PLEASE COME ALONG WITH YOUR MODIFIED VW / AUDI /SEATS, meet at the rear of the workshops

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE pm steveo

:car: :car:


----------



## Stu-bu (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks good, plenty of notice also.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

edited...was 2007 's post but ive changed it to the next meet


----------

